# Awsome SE-R Spec V Project



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

I was searching Google, found this. Don't know if it's been posted or anything. Looks tight.

http://www2.freshalloy.com/site/cars/nissan/sentra/streetconcepts/030402/home_frame.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

That car's been around. It was in Import Tuner a few issues back and was at Hot Import Nights in Dallas. Very nice looking car! Wish I could have a supercharger but Ed McMahon isn't knocking and I don't believe in Santa Claus anymore.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Ah crap I definatly missed it, I'll have to get a back issue of it. Well, for those you losers that missed it in print like I did, there's the link.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Yeah, well, somebody stole my copy!!! I'd really like to see it with the R34 body kit on! 

Tx...you got a Tnabe exhaust? Cat-back or universal muffler? Sound good?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

It sounded great...when I had it. Sold it just last week to a friend, and bought another one. I don't know if theres a cat-back sys for the SE-R...mine was universal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Saw on another post that you sold your car. Have fun with your new one. I'm looking to put an exhaust on but don't want something that sounds ricey, i.e. Honda. Guess I'll start a thread asking opinions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

FOR ANY ONE WANTING TO READ THE ARTICLE THAT IMPORT TUNER DID ON IT CLICK ON THE WEBSITE SCROLL A COUPLE ISSUES BACK AND U'LL GET ALL THE JUICY DETAILS

VORACHO


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

does anyone know where to get that borg warner supercharger, price ? horsepower

is the nos kit, wet or dry?


----------



## Diesel Clown (Jul 18, 2002)

silverspecvt said:


> *does anyone know where to get that borg warner supercharger, price ? horsepower
> 
> is the nos kit, wet or dry? *


teh area 51 supercharger kit is not available yet and there's no concrete information about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)




----------

